# U R B A N AQUASCAPING - 300L Planted LowTech



## globali

*U R B A N AQUASCAPING | 300L | Full Setup | LED Light for planted aquarium*

Hi there,





U R B A N AQUARIUM


























The Bottom Kal-Kar


























Rear Light Table - experiment
































U R B A N AQUASCAPING
Inspiration - Ciudad Perdida






















































































































































































































The New Hydor Ario 4 House
























Rear Light Table with T5 21 Watt & More





































 






















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Single Shut Image Movies



U R B A N AQUASCAPING - Mangroves |
Quartz Coated View - 300 liter fresh water

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FZeoilHmCQ"]YouTube - U R B A N AQUASCAPING - Quartz Coated View[/ame]



U R B A N AQUASCAPING - Ario 4 House |
Quartz Coated View - 300 liter fresh water

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQzTKd5ioGI"]YouTube - U R B A N AQUASCAPING - Ario 4 House[/ame]



U R B A N AQUASCAPING - The Swimming Pool |
Quartz Coated View - 300 L Fresh Water

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6pELUHd9sA"]YouTube - U R B A N AQUASCAPING - The Swimming Pool[/ame]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







Bit more ...




















Cryptocoryne Petchii "Chair"



The intimacy bowl



Crinum Calamistratum Pillars with the "Pendulum Ball"
















Thank u in advanced
globali


----------



## jeffro0050

Wow, I'd have to say thats one of the most unusual and unique things I've ever seen! Very awesome.


----------



## Assassynation

I don't get it, but I guess we'll see what your up too.


----------



## globali

Thank u very much 4 taking the
time 2 view and respond here.


U R B A N AQUASCAPING
is about harmony between
Hardware and Software.

Hardware = Aquarium/cupboard (1)
+ Soil/Stone/Wood (2).

Software = Water/Plants/fish (3).

We aspire to experience that triangle
as it is and always was one life tissue.
.
.
.
.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Looks to be a "urban" decor instead of a river,stream or lake bed that we aquascape with now. Instead of rocks and wood it has gravel coated "buildings". Think sunken cities. It appears to be modern/contemporary aquascaping. Notice the backgrounds and such on the different tanks.

It is different that is for sure, Id use something other then styrofoam panels in the decor.


----------



## MediaHound

נראה טוב, תודה על שיתוף.
Looks good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## globali

> ... modern/contemporary aquascaping ...
> ... Looks good, thanks for sharing ...


Thank u very much & Toda Raba.


I did deliver the U R B A N AQUARIUM

I will deliver U R B A N AQUASCAPING | (I.G.W)

Now in progress U R B A N LED.LIGHT


I do have iBar and x2 T5 54W ready here
but a dear friend of mine is working now
on LED prototype that hopefully supply the
appropriate amount of Calvin and Lumens
in order to create satisfying photosynthesis. 


Humbly Yours, 
globali


----------



## globali

Hi there,






And now for a brief up-date;

I worked on building the "technology"
that will sink U R B A N AQUASCAPING
structures deep into the blue water.











































































































































































I will be forced to build the Ario 4 'House'
again from glass cos' I found the solution
that already build not as good as I need.

Mean while at a parallel universe I share
Proto-Tipe development of an led light
for planted aquarium and hopefully it will
be ready within few weeks, we would like
(My friend and I) to think of that as a
solution that may be define by the term
U R B A N NATURAL GROW.

My other self is now working on the Aq'
cabinet and on automated water change
system that should help in maintenance.




















As one can see there is more plenty
of work and I try to do my best here.






---------------------------------------------------
Continuation
---------------------------------------------------





1.

I completed the cabinet
plans and even deliver them
to an angel pro-carpenter.



2.

I completed the solution for
filling and emptying water.



3.

I ordered new LED fixture
for the rear light that will be
on the wall in order to create
'Light Table' effect at the back
of the aquarium.



4.

I completed the plants list
and gave the order to the one
plants shop that I truly trust.

‏Echinodorus Tenellus (lower part).
‏Cryptocoryne Parva (lower part).
‏Lilaeopsis Novae-Zelandiae (lower part).
‏Micranthemum Micranthemoides (lower part).
‏Crinum Calamistratum (pillars).
‏Anubias Barteri Var. Nana ('Pendulum Ball' & Petchii "Chair").



5.

I completed the fish list based
on the concept that will be called;
'Orange to Red and Vice Versa'.

Orange > Xiphophorus Hellerii / Swordtail / Red.
Red > Poecilia reticulata / Guppy / Rosa gold.



6.

Now in Progress - Ventilation solution
combined with a temperature controller.



7. Now in Progress - New U R B A N AQUASCAPING
elements that will be build again but now from glass.



8.

Enclosed Visuals.

















































9.

Here in Israel the project known as 
"PREGNANCY OF AN ELEPHANT"

I work on that project only at my
free time and as I write now it is
about 14 months of pregnancy.

The delivery (of a baby) is planed
to be within six weeks from now
(I.G.W) in full 'Caesarean section'.






---------------------------------------------------
Continuation
---------------------------------------------------














Electricity accessories.








Water changing accessories.
























Assembling new U R B A N AQUASCAPING from glass.








My 2.5 years old sun came to help cut the glass.


















The new terrace Integrated with the swimming pool.



















Little connection to the 'intimacy bowl'.








The new 'intimacy bowl' will be part of the terrace.










Testing the terrace.










The new Crinum Calamistratum pillars. 
























The New Hydor Ario 4 House - Prototype 01

The house will be tested in the aquarium in order to check the bubble behavior
and if the test will be successful, the house will be coated with black quartz.










The New Hydor Ario 4 House - Prototype 02

The house will be tested in the aquarium in order to check the bubble behavior
and if the test will be successful, the house will be coated with black quartz.
















The new 'Pendulum Ball' ready for Anubias barterii petite, hydroponic planting.










The new Cryptocoryne Petchii "Chair" ready for hydroponic planting as well for moss.










Stringy moss medallions that will be coated and place in the surface. 










‏Elodea Egeria Densa/Ceratophyllim Demersum 'Paratroopers',
Weight accessories ready fast growing plants for the cycle.














Yap.








After the photo set with my little sun.

About 2%-3% from 45 kg of black quartz is dirt and other staff.










The new cabinet before painting.
















Washing and drying 45 kg of black quartz on the roof, but
there was rain so all the quartz went in to the living room.






















Clean water Ver. the first step.
















The quartz was covered during the night because of the dew.








City landscape from the roof.
















Drying 45 kg of black quartz in the living room.












Having fun.








See U soon.


----------



## Gizmo

I will be honest: I have no idea what half of those pictures are for, let alone what you are asking. Clarification please?


----------



## globali

My deep appreciation and thank you very much for all the feedbacks.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Ladies & Gentlemans,
Dear members & friends,
Respected guests,


After 18 month of preparations in which
I had to lower my expectations to minimum
and make huge efforts expend my limits 
boundaries a new aquarium was born.

Please allow me to share with you the results
of the initial set-up that includes general system 
check up and very humble presentation of new
LED light fixture for planted aquarium.



Thank U for all the people that gave feedbacks
and my deep apology if I missed someone.





The envelope that I received.




The words that was written.




The first side.




The second side of the drawing that
my little daughter made for me.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



QuickTime history 

YouTube - U R B A N AQUASCAPING | History

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Attaching the background.








The cabinet.












U R B A N LED BACK LIGHT.












General set-up.
























My friend that came to help with the initial set-up.












Celebrates ‫with home made cherry beer‬.








Water.










Bubble show.








General look.
















Life.






One Betta named Adodo.








The cover.


‏












Light effects only with U R B A N BACK LIGHT.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



LED Light for planted aquarium
U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW


My friend and I worked in the past six months
on that project, It was important for us to create
LED light fixture that is equivalent to a pair of
54 watt T5 high quality fluorescents.

We took into consideration the light wavelength
combination that will help create photosynthesis.
Optical components were integrated in order to
produce maximum light scattering in the water from 
top and all the way down to the substrate.

A lot of thought were given to the practical
aspects so we designed 3 operational modes;


Mode 1- Main light
Main light includes 3 illuminations levels;
Low, Medium and High that will allow maximum
flexibility while one monitor the plants growth.
Illuminations levels also enable to easily create 
the course of sunrise-Midday-sunset light as a
reflection of natural behavior of sun light in our planet.

Mode 2 - View
View mode can be very useful for general
inspection and maintenance at any time of the
day or the night, on top of that the View mode
will illuminate the aquarium in nice and bright
light and that can be also very helpful when
guests arrive to visit while the main light is off.

Mode 3 - Moonlight
Moonlight is integrated in the fixture.

General information
TheLED light pushes at least 2,500 clean luminous
and power consumption is up to 45 watt, we also
install digital controller and the fixture is water proof
Length 122 cm, Width 4 cm, Height 2 cm. 











General view of the LED fixture that is design for planted aquarium.








Light check.







Moonlight. 








General view, the bowl is inside in order to measure the light.



Thank you all very much.
Full set-up within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

this is looking like a really cool project! I really like how you did the lighted background

I can't wait to see it finished


----------



## globali

.




--------------------------------------------
Thank u very much for all comments.
--------------------------------------------






































































































Two weeks of system check-up only with water.







The parcel.




The contents.




900 grams of Sagittaria subulata.




1.5 kilograms of Ludwigia repens x arcuata.




0.5 kilograms of Hydrocotyle verticillata or maybe Hydrocotyle leucocephala.





The teacher came to help with the full set-up,
he helped a lot at the final stage of the project
and I would like to share my deep appreciation
and gratitude for the knowledge he share.










Empty the water.




‫The‬ curtain.






The lower substrate contain:
40% Peat PH4.8 
30% Vermakolight 2/3 mm
10% Humus



‏

‏
At first we apply thin layer of 20% pumice.



‏


‏


‏
The lower substrate go to the net pillows.



‏

‏
The net pillows in the water above the pumice.



‏

‏
‏Anubias petite go to the ‪'‬Pendulum Ball‪'.‬



‏

‏
Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia go to the 'Crinum Pillars'.



‏
Microsorium SP & M‪icrosorium narrow lea‬f go to the Cryptocoryne petchii "Chair".



‏

‏

‏

‏
After 18 month of preparations U R B A N AQUASCAPING is finally in the water.
13 species of plants are part of the set-up and that is important to the initial cycle as
well for monitor the new LED Light for planted aquarium U R B A N NATURAL GROW.








And now just visuals without translation.




‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏






‏







Thank You all very much.


----------



## Ajax

I'll be honest, I have no clue as to what I am looking at in these pictures. Not to be mean, but half of those pictures were absolutely pointless, and although your LED lighting looks good, I'm iffy about the project as a whole.

Hopefully it makes sense/looks better once the plants have time to develop a bit?


----------



## tinman

i guess i see what you are upto .... 

but ........... 

well ill wait to see final pics LOL


----------



## jrman83

Only thing I didn't get was putting tall plants, ones that would easily grow to the top of your water from the substrate, on pedastals that are so tall? They are touching the top of the water after a week or two of growth....unless that was the point. But like I said, could probably have been done from the substrate. Guess I'm not a big fan of the tall skinny pedastals and look at them and think, what did you do that for?. I love the different levels though.


----------



## dirtydutch4x

In dont know.... I think I really like the way this looks. Completely different from the tons of aquariums you see everywhere, very unique. I sat and looked at the pics over and over and I think I like it more and more as I look, good work!


----------



## Alaizabelle

It's very different, I like it! Great job building everything!


----------



## globali

Hi everyone,

Thank u very much for all the comments.



We can't define beauty nor happiness etc. etc.
we experience many things only via our inner
subjective filters, therefore the best thing is to
enjoy the juorny just like when hiking, scenery
is a live tissue and changing constantly as well
as AQUASCAPING, most plants will naturally
grow and influence the general reflections.



U R B A N AQUASCAPING
is about harmony between
Hardware and Software.

Hardware = Aquarium/Cabinet (1)
+ Soil/Stone/Wood (2).

Software = Water/Plants/Fish (3).

We aspire to experience that triangle
as it is and always was one life tissue.



Hardware is done and now there is work on the
software, now it's the time to allow the system
establish the cycle and then polished the plants 
set-up as well as the rainbow species of fishes.


----------



## aquaticsnerd

It's good to see something unique for a change. Although they are nice, it gets boring seeing the typical "ADA" style aquariums. The main thing is that you enjoy it and have fun in the process. It's a hobby, not a job.


----------



## globali

Thank u very much for all the comments.


----------



## globali

‏
Flexibility is important.







Baby mangrove is been prepared to be set near the 'Mother'.



Piece of glass is attached for submerged the mangrove.


The 'Mother'.








Memorandum - The New Hydor Ario 4 House - Prototype 01.


Memorandum - The New Hydor Ario 4 House - Prototype 02.


Ario 4


Both models were tested under water for two weeks
and the I have decided to do as at the follow visuals.


‏
Little piece of mangrove.

‏
Cut.

‏
Result.





‏
Black quartz.


Bubble window.





















The New Hydor Ario 4 House - Prototype 03.

















The little piece of mangrove were design for
tying plants (in that case Java moss) but they
also play an aesthetic role and contribute to the
harmonic general view of U R B A N AQUASCAPING.

---------------------------------------------------------------------



U R B A N AQUASCAPING
is about harmony between
Hardware and Software.


Hardware is done and now there is plenty of
work on the Software (Flexibility is important).



---------------------------------------------------------------------


The technical chart.


General Information

‎Category: Planted Lowtech.
Dimensions: 130x45x60 cm. 
Current Setup Age: 50 days.
‎Aquarium Volume: 351 Liter.
Aquarium Volume Net: 210 Liter.
Brand: U R B A N AQUARIUM.



Water Values

Water Type: Treated Tapwater.
Temperature: 26c.
‎


Hardware

Substrate: 
Lower substrate: 20% Pumice.
Mid substrate: 40% Peat PH4.8, 30% Vermakolight 2/3 mm, 10% Humus.
Upper substrate: 6 cm of black quartz.

Filterisation: Dubble RENA xP2.
Heating: Hydor External Heater 300 watt
Air pump: Hydor Ario 4, 10 minutes every one hour from 17:00-01:00.

Main Light: U R B A N* LED NATURAL GROW - LED Light for planted aquarium.
Back Light: U R B A N LED BACK LIGHT - LED Light for light table effect.

Aquascaping: U R B A N AQUASCAPING



Software
Water Change Regime: 15% weekly.
Light Regime: 8 hours.
Fertilisation Regime: Potassium & half quantity of Leaf Zone weekly.


Fauna:
x9 Xiphophorus Hellerii / Swordtail.
x3 Poecilia reticulata / Guppy.
x3 White Poecilia ‫/‬ Molly.
x3 Ancistrus.
x6 Cardinal Tetra (Paracheirodon Axelrodi)
x1 Red Beta.
x1 Crossocheilus siamensis.
x1 Zebra Nerite Snail ‫)‬Neritina natalensis sp. "Zebra"‫(‬ a.k.a Tiger snail.
x1 Horned Nerite Snail ‫)‬Clithon corona‫(‬.
x10 Neocaridina denticulata.





Flora:
Some of them represent what I hope to achieve and some are temporary,
since above the aquarium you will find U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW
Proto-Tipe of an LED Light fixture for planted aquarium that my friend and
I build and it is equivalent to a pair of 54 watt T5 high quality fluorescents,
we find it important to monitor plants growth in order to understand the 
efficiency of the fixture, enclosed the full list of the plants and the
growth progress that was made since day one (only 44 days).



01.
‏Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Fast growth.



02.
‏Crypto wendtii
growth.


03.
‏Lileaopsis brasiliensis
Stable and very small growth.



04.
‏Echinodorus tenellus
Stable.



05. 
‏Microsorium SP
Stable.



06. 
‏‪Microsorium narrow leaf‬
Stable and very slow growth.


‏‎
07. 
‏Ludwigia repens x arcuata
Stable and very slow growth.


08. 
‏Sagittaria subulata
Stable.


09. 
‏Hydrocotyle verticillata or Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Stable.


10.
‏Anubias petite
Stable and very slow growth.



‏ 11‪.‬‎
‏Elodea nuttallii
Fast growth.



12.
‏Stringi moss
Fast growth.



13.
Vesicularia barbieri (Java moss)
Fast growth.



14. 
SP
Unidentified ‫)‬visual enclosed‫(‬
growth.



15.
‏Bacopa monnieri
Fresh plant, one week and Stable.



16. 
‏Ceratopteris thalictroides
Fresh planting, one week and start to growth.



17. 
SP
Unidentified ‫)‬visual enclosed‫(‬
Fresh planting, no conclusion.



18.
‏Pellia ‪-‬ Monosolenium tenerum 
Fresh planting, no conclusion.



19.
‏Ceratophyllim drmersum
Fresh planting, no conclusion.



20.
‏Hygrophila polysperma Sunset
Fresh planting, no conclusion.



21.
‏Egeria najas
Fresh planting, no conclusion.



22.
‏Egeria densa
Fresh planting, no conclusion.




-------------------------------------------------------------------



U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW





Fresh leafs of Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia.
Fast growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.










‏Stringi moss‪.‬
Fast growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.






‏Elodea nuttallii‪.‬
Fast growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.







Ceratopteris thalictroides.
Fresh planting, one week and start to growth.









floating Java moss.
Fast growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.





Anubias petite at the ''Pendulum ball'.
Stable and very slow growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.





Unidentified, identification ‫will be welcome‬.
Stable growth with U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW.







Unidentified, identification ‫will be welcome‬.
Fresh planting, no conclusion.






The movie was taken only with U R B A N LED BACK LIGHT.

U R B A N AQUASCAPING | Night Movie




Thank U all very much.


----------



## globali

‏
Flexibility is important.






Water cooling with P.C.S*

Here in Israel it's get hot in summer, the most common way
to cool the aq' water is by installing fans in the "hood" but the
disadvantage is huge evaporation that can rich up to 400 Liter
per one month and aquarium fridge is too expensive for me.


Curent situation: 27C.
We need: 26C.
Aquarium volume: 350 Liter.
Aquarium volume Net: 220 Liter.




Cooling body.




Cooling core.




Water fall down at 10C.




Water fall down from 1 mm holes.








The fusion show.




Analoge thermometer.



Color effects from the cooling core.



The streams touch aquarium water at 20C.




After one hour the result is 26c.






How P‪.‬C‪.‬S* works

Simple 2 liter Take Away box that is sitting on
the center glass shelf, to that box I add frozen
water from the home freezer and it's work.



P‪.‬C‪.‬S* = Primitive Cooling System.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Dosing with P.D.S*


‏
‏Two syringes of 60mL‪.‬



‏
‏One black office folder‪.‬




White plastic bag‪.‬




Cut one syringe‪.‬



‏
Wrap the other syringe‪.‬



‏
‏Glue the measurement scale‪ but with the ‬white plastic ‪ ‬
as the first layer so that the measurement will be clear‪.‬


‏
‏After assembling it became clear that the first syringe
is unnecessary and uncomfortable so it much better to
create the measurement scale on the syringe itself‪.‬



‏
Black hose.



‏
‏Done and will be good for 12 dosing
of 5m‪L each, that is about 6 weeks.‬



‏
System check just to be sure that aquarium water
won‪'‬t dilute the clean fertilization that in the syringe‪.‬






P‪.‬D‪.‬S* = Primitive Dosing System.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







4 month after setup






Little fish that were found in the filter during maintenance
after 3 month form initial setup‪, my young daughter ask me‬
to keep them for a while in a separate space until they will
grow a bit‪,‬ after 2 weeks we put them back in the aquarium‪.‬

Water that were 15‪%‬ yellow because of the Lower substrate
(Peat) became only 5‪%‬ yellow after replacing the old and the
brown perlon with new and fresh one.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Floating ‪&‬ dynamic flowerbed


Black corrugated plastic sheet‪.‬




Create a hole‪.‬




The hole‪.‬




Strips‪.‬




Create a ring‪.‬




Glue a net‪.‬




Glue a gentle net‪.‬



Glue the ring‪.‬






Result‪.‬




Floating Checkup‪.‬




The anchor‪.‬



 
The floating ‪&‬ dynamic flowerbed is ready to
role with Hydrocotyle verticillata, Stringi moss
and Vesicularia barbieri (Java moss).







Done, but I wasn‪'‬t happy with the result, so let's work.








Prototipe B, Floating ‪&‬ dynamic flowerbed.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







Stingri moss tree


Glass tubes of 3 mm.




Connection.




Glue to a glass anchor.




Done, but I wasn‪'‬t happy‪.‬




So again‪,‬ hot glue gun.




Simple pen‪.‬




We need the tube‪.‬




Glass cube‪.‬




Black corrugated plastic sheet with hole.




Glue and coated with black quartz.












Result.




Apply Stingri moss to the base‪,‬ put in the aquarium
and hopefully after 3‪-‬4 month we will have a tree.






The tube head is ready and the work continue ...






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Treetop to the Stingri moss tree


Little cork.




Narrow mangrove.




Cut in order get three pieces.




Sharpen one side.








Glue to the cork.




Floating Checkup, the plan is to add to that
Flame Moss or Weeping Moss or Willow Moss
and together with the tube a tree will appear.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Plant dock for maintenance.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW
advantages of the self-made fixture

The wavelength scale that is used prevents
algae and 4 month after the initial setup the
aquarium is clean apart of glass "dust" that
appears and needs to be clean apx. every 
one month with a basic floating magnet.

All plants respond well to the LED light apart
of the Pellia ‪(Monosolenium‬ tenerum) that did
not show any growth, it is important to remember
here that the aquarium is just planted Low-Tech
without pressurized CO2 or any other liquid
substitutions for CO2 and without yeast-based.








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Visuals
















































































Thank U all very much.


----------



## dirtydutch4x

Dude that looks so good!! Great visual, I truly admire your creativeness. Please keep up the great work.


----------



## globali

Thank U very much dirtydutch4x.


----------



## globali

Hi everyone,

Enclosed a fresh movie that reflects
the current situation after 6 months.






English subtitles


----------



## Kehy

So very unique! If I had a spare tank or two I might try doing something like that, it looks different, but not bad


----------



## globali

Thank U Kehy.


----------



## Thor

Wow thats pretty interesting stuff. Well Done!


----------



## globali

Thank U very much Thor.



‏Hi everyone,

‏A lot is going on here and the main issue is that I have decided
‏to build a new U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW (Prototype 02).

‏Just like the first one the new LED Light Fixture is also design
‏specially for planted aquarium and it is not an easy task.

‏The new LED Light Fixture will have different wavelength scale
‏that suppose 2B better for photosynthesis and as well will push
‏at least 3,000 clean luminous, I hope my friend will be able to
‏finish the building of the fixture within 60 days (both of us here
‏working+families and are trying to find spare time for the project).

‏On the same road of building 'prototype 02' we also have a huge
‏challenge in upgrading the hardware/software of the new LED fixture.

‏The plan is to run 'prototype 02' with 3,000 clean luminous for one
‏month and then add the old fixture that push 2,500 clean luminous 
‏so in total the system will have 5,500 clean luminous aproximently.

‏Therefore I have decided to wait until 'prototype 02' will be ready and
‏then upload a comprehensive update (same go to the israeli forum,
‏update is uploaded at about 10 different forums simultaneously).

‏Please allow me to share few visuals that reflects the current situation.



‏U R B A N AQUASCAPING - we are 9 months from the initial setup.

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏


----------



## globali

T H E . C H A R T



General information
Category: Planted lowtech
Dimensions: 130x45x60 cm
Current setup age: 1 year
Aquarium volume: 350 Liter
Aquarium volume Net: 220 Liter
Brand: U R B A N AQUARIUM



Water values
Water type: Treated tap water
Temperature: 25c
pH: 7.6
Nitrate level: 20
Phosphate level: 2



Hardware
Lower substrate: 20% Pumice
Mid substrate: 40% Peat PH4.8, 30% Vermakolight 2/3 mm, 10% Humus
Upper substrate: 6-8 cm of black quartz

Filterisation: Dubble RENA xP2
Heating: Hydor External Heater 300 watt
Air pump: Hydor Ario 4, air is on 10 minutes every one hour from 17:00-01:00

Main Light: U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW - LED Light for planted aquarium, 8 hours a day
Back Light: U R B A N LED BACK LIGHT - LED Light for light table effect, on only by mood
Moon Light: U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW, on only by mood

Aquascaping: U R B A N AQUASCAPING



Software
Water change regime: 30% every 2 weeks
Fertilization: Flourish, KCl, Potassium Nitrate
Fertilization regime:
Flourish: once a week
KCl: 3 times a week
Potassium Nitrate: when needed



Fauna
Xiphophorus Hellerii / Swordtail
Poecilia reticulata / Guppy
White Poecilia / Molly
Ancistrus
Zebra Nerite Snail (Neritina natalensis sp. "Zebra") a.k.a Tiger snail
Horned Nerite Snail (Clithon corona)
Neocaridina denticulata
Tetra (5 kind)
‏Kryptopterus bicirrhis
‏‪Pomacea Bridgesii ‬
Ramirezi 
‏Pangio kuhlii
Zebrafish (pink, black & white)
Japonica Amano Shrimp (Caridina japonica)
‏Sidthimunki Botia Loach



Flora
Under U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW prototype of an LED Light fixture
for planted aquarium that my friend and I build, we find it important to
monitor plants growth in order to understand the efficiency of the fixture.

01.
‏Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia

02.
‏Crypto wendtii

03. 
‏Ludwigia repens x arcuata

04. 
‏Sagittaria subulata

05. 
‏Hydrocotyle verticillata or Hydrocotyle leucocephala

06.
‏Anubias petite

07. 
‏Hygrophila polysperma

08.
‏Hygrophila polysperma Sunset

09.
‏Ceratopteris thalictroides

10.
‏Hygrophila longifolia

11.
‏Lobelia cardinalis small form

12.
‏Cabomba caroliniana

13.
Cabomba aquatica

14.
Limnophila sessiliflora

15.
‏Riccia fluitans

16.
‏Hydrocotyle leucocephala

17.
Nymphaea lotus 'Zenkeri'

18.
‏Hygrophila difformis

19.
Flame Moss


----------



## Kehy

looks like it's been growing in nicely


----------



## whitetiger61

wow looking really nice and is growing in very nice..and camera work is outstanding.

Rick


----------



## ShrimpDiver

Wow. I just read through that whole thing sand at first, like many others, I didn't get it. 

But it turned out amazing and I am in love with the pedestals and the pendulum. 

This is amazing and it is definitely something I will have to try.


----------



## ellyabillion

The time and effort that went into this tank is simply astounding. I really appreciate the extraordinarily creative thought process that went into this. 

Thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## globali

Thank U very much,
Kehy, whitetiger61, ShrimpDiver & ellyabillion.

That is the first time I succeeded to make such photos,
after one year I have decided to try manuel with no flash
and on high speed, the lens is 210mm therefore it's was
hard to grasp full frame, but the "compensation" was by
moving the main light many times in order to achieve the
'black back ground effect' and selective light on the pants.



As for the future,

I have decided ‏to design a new U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW
(Prototype 02).

‏Just like the first one the new LED Light Fixture is also design
‏specially for planted aquarium and it is not an easy task.

‏The new LED Light Fixture is design 2B better for photosynthesis
and push at least 3,000 clean luminous, I hope my friend will be
able to finish the building within 120 days since both of us here
‏working+families and are trying to find spare time for the project.

‏On the same road of building 'prototype 02' we also have a huge
‏challenge in upgrading the hardware/software of the new LED fixture.

‏The plan is to run 'prototype 02' with 3,000 clean luminous for one
‏month and then add the old fixture that push 2,500 clean luminous 
‏so in total the system will have 5,500 clean luminous aproximently.

I assume that 5,500 clean luminous approximately will create a change
regarding plants grow pace and as well for plants diverse and total look
of U R B A N AQUASCAPING, more plants & also new plants will be very
challenging here and that will create hopefully an interesting upgrade.


----------



## Mr_Pat

definately cool looking project


----------



## Summer

Points for creativity!


----------



## globali

Thank U very much Mr_Pat & Summer.


----------



## globali

‏
Hi EveryOne, My first underwater film.










The set was made to prevent reflections.



U R B A N AQUASCAPING | Diving to the depths - YouTube




The camera.


Waterproof Bag Case.


----------



## globali

Hi EveryOne, the second underwater film.

U R B A N AQUASCAPING | Diving to the depths 02 - YouTube


----------



## globali

‏Hi everyone,


‏Plants interweaving project



Inspiration

‏Cherrapunji



‏Players

‏Hygrophila longifolia

‏Ludwigia repens x arcuata

‏Hygrophila difformis

‏Hygrophila polysperma Sunset



‏The goal

‏To create bridges & interesting structures.






‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏
‏Plants interweaving of Ludwigia repens x arcuata,
‏Hygrophila polysperma Sunset & Hygrophila difformis.






‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏
‏Plants interweaving of Hygrophila longifolia.






‏

‏
‏Hygrophila longifolia.






‏

‏
‏Crypto wendtii.






‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏

‏
‏General view.






‏

‏

‏

‏
‏Christmas Moss ‪&‬ Taiwan Moss.






‏
‏Lobelia cardinalis small form.






‏
‏Cabomba caroliniana or Cabomba aquatica.






‏
‏Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia.


----------



## coralbandit

wow! you clearly have patients and creativity. I'd have to think you probably had fish before? Or researched for a long time.Keep showing us(me) how it's going. I love cherry beer.


----------



## globali

> ... I'd have to think you probably had fish before ...


Thank U coralbandit,

That project is my first planted,
many many years ago when I was
teenager I had 50L apx' of guppies.

I do try 2do a lot of research since
there is a lot to learn in that field.


----------



## Suzzanne

absolutley gorgeous! Love the creativity and patience


----------



## globali

Thank U very much Suzzanne.


----------



## Chandavi

Wow.

Again, wow.

I would like to thank you for this golbali, it is clear that you have spent very large amounts of time and effort to make this happen. In the beginning, it looked somewhat strange to outside viewers, because we could not see the "vision" that you had. You turned that creative idea into reality, though, and it is breathtaking. It is so _new_ and _different_ and _refreshing_. I have never seen a project like this before! It is inspiring! Thank you for all of your hard work, and please keep it up! It is very interesting and looks beautiful. The combination of light and shadow (dark gravel), of plants and animals, it is just great. Thank you for sharing this living work of art with us.


----------



## globali

Hi Chandavi

Thank U very much for all your warm & encouraging words.

It is very long journey but sometime very very frustrating,
and yes, it was not easy to fulfill all the tasks involved. 

The system is stable now but the next bridge ahead is very
long and harsh, few month ago I have decided ‏to design
new fixture U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW (Prototype 02).

‏Just like the first one the new LED Light Fixture is also design
‏specially for planted aquarium and it is not an easy task.

‏The new LED Fixture is design 2B better for photosynthesis and
will push at least 3,000 clean luminous, I hope my friend will be
able to finish the building within 160 days since both of us here
‏working+families and are trying to find spare time for the project.

‏On the same road we also have a huge challenge in upgrading the
hardware/software of the new LED fixture, I assume that 5,500
clean luminous apx' (P.01+P.02) will make a change as for plants
grow pace, plants diverse and total look of U R B A N AQUASCAPING.

Meanwhile I just try to push the current light envelope and myself with
the 'Plants interweaving project', it's challenging and also interesting.


Thank U again.


----------



## globali

‏
‏Under the LED light fixture U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW | 20 months after Setup


----------



## globali

Thank U very much coralbandit.


----------



## drbromiandufewd

Wowza! Very cool.


----------



## globali

Thank U very much drbromiandufewd.


----------



## phil_pl

Wow! Amazing tank! What kind of controller are you using?


----------



## Brian757

I have been keeping a watchful eye on this build thread. At first, I wasn't quite sure where you were going with your tank. I then started seeing you piece your puzzle together. It looks amazing and its always nice to see someone put a spin on the typical and common. You did a great job! The glass pieces, the sculptures, the planting and fish. With much patience, hard work, *money*, and time, you pulled it off! Bravo! 

Now on to the next tank PLEASE


----------



## globali

> ... What kind of controller are you using?


Thank U very much phil_pl,

The temperature controller is Dixell XR02CX. 









> I have been ...


Thank U very much Brian757,

For the record the project was time-consuming 
much more than the money I needed in order
to complete all the tasks & challenges involved.


----------



## LTruex

:welcome: Globali, I like deco art and this to me is both modern urban and deco art in the form of an aquarium media...nice...like it. Larry


----------



## globali

Thank you very much LTruex.


----------



## globali

‏
‏Under the LED light fixture U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW‪.‬


Two years ago. Setup.


Happy Birthday. Today.


----------



## coralbandit

Very nice!What brand(type) of LED light are you using and how long is your photo period?
Your plants ,and fish all look awesome,very well done.It has been nice to watch your tank grow ,thanks for update,Happy Birthday URBAN AQUASCAPING!


----------



## globali

Thank you very much coralbandit.

As for LED brand; since my friend build the LED light fixture,
I don't know, but I understood that LED are from one of the
2-3 lead manufacturers that are in the industry nowdays.

As for the photo period; I use 'S' mode on the dile and take
many many photos with different exposure, I also move the
LED light fixture in order to create different light conditions.

Since I'm amateur photographer, for the last role I had to
take about 500 shots and from them I did the selection.


----------



## WheeledGoat

You're left-handed, aren't you?

LOL - I don't mean that in a bad way, *at all* - just that this is so over-the-top freaking creative, I'm in absolute awe. No one in their right mind wouldn't be inspired by this. It looks really, really aweseome. Nice job!!! And thanks for sharing.

Any ONE of your photos would make an awesome desktop background. I plan on stealing many, just fair warning.

Thanks again for sharing!!


----------



## globali

Thank you very much WheeledGoat,

[embarrassment]

Of course if you wish to use visuals from
the forum for your desktop you are most
welcome, but I think that they are too
small to be quality desktop visuals.

Other option, you are welcome to choose
three visuals and sent me your mail as a
private messages, you will receive by mail
the 2 MB visuals that will be in good quality
for the desktop.


----------



## globali

The journey is long and a new chapter is ahead of us
Labidochromis caeruleus at Planted aquarium




Labidochromis caeruleus at Planted aquarium 01


Labidochromis caeruleus at Planted aquarium 02








Two weeks after acclimation | 5 little once (2 cm each) of Labidochromis caeruleus.​


----------



## Raymond S.

I was waiting for info on what you used to "glue" the rocks to each structure and the wood but now I see. Thank you as before I only used
the same silicone that is used to make the tanks. I am experimenting with the walls and trying to cover them in some way. My idea's
also need much time to "fill in". I also will need to decide how much of the walls need to be covered. Just the back...two sides...or
perhaps three sides. I am using 40 liter tanks for this as they are the most common/most inexpensive ones for this.
One of these tanks is with three sides which I see is too much...perhaps two sides next. That tank is only about two months when
"the best picture yet" was taken...not filled out/very little plant growth.
Aquarium Gallery - Raymond S. Gallery
People can only imagine what the goal is based on what they have previously experienced. They can not see your "vision". I too was
confused because most typical(to most of us) displays resemble streams or lakes in what is looked at as a "natural look".
After your tank has "filled out" it is beautiful. Very nice work.


----------



## globali

Thank you very much Raymond S.,

I saw your linked project and of course
I wish you best of luck in your journey.


----------



## oliver

this is a absolute pleasure to look at,a new twist on the planted tank.Good work on the tank


----------



## globali

Thank you very much oliver.


----------



## ValorieMackison

I agree with those before me, in that, the tank turned out quite beautifully. Good job & thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## globali

Thank you very much ValorieMackison.


----------



## globali

Hi,


After 14 month of preparations we finally close to finish the new LED Light Fixture - U R B A N . 4 9 0 0

A.K.A - U R B A N LED NATURAL GROW . 4 9 0 0

The new LED Light Fixture, design especially for planted aquarium will produce 4,900 lumens.






























Thank you


----------



## globali

Hi,

Algae or bryophyte?

What do you think?

Thank you


----------

